# Path of the Seer: Artwork



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just thought y'all might be intrested :victory:. Linky.

In my opinon I prefer the _Path of the Warrior_ Artwork, but this looks awesome k:. Can't wait to read it. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Emperor damn it, that is sweet artwork. Neil Roberts does the most life-life art in BL.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

That's amazing. Much more potent than _Path of the Warrior_'s in my opinion.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Very colorful


----------

